
Facebook blames a server configuration change for yesterday’s outage - brodouevencode
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/14/facebook-blames-a-misconfigured-server-for-yesterdays-outage/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19391736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19391736)

